# Himmelfahrt: Von Steinach zum Gardasee



## Fibbs79 (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen!!

Ich möchte im Sommer (Anfang/Mitte Juli) mit meinem Arbeitskollegen die Tour Nr. 10 (Traumtouren Transalp) fahren
Ist von Euch schonmal jemand diese Route gefahren???
Wie habt ihr die einzelnen Tagesetappen eingeteilt???
Wir möchten entweder 6 oder 7 Tage fahren.

Vielen Dank schonmal  

Mfg

Fibbs


----------



## Elmar Neßler (20. Februar 2006)

Hi,

ich habe zwar keine Ahnung, was Tour 10 auf der CD ist, aber ggf. deckt sich die Tour mit der, die wir 1999 gefahren sind (7 Etappen). Kannst ja mal auf meiner Seite nachschauen. Ansonsten sind wir 2004 und 2005 ebenfalls kurz vorm Brenner los, vielleicht findest Du da auch Infos zu Teilabschnitten.

Wenn Du noch ein paar Tipps von anderen haben willst, schreib doch mal die Eckdaten der Route hier auf, das erleichtert die Sache erheblich ...

Ciao,
Elmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroun (20. Februar 2006)

schau mal beim Franz vom Aktivhotel zur Rose (www.hotelrose.at) auf die Webseite... der ist von der gegend


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Februar 2006)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du noch ein paar Tipps von anderen haben willst, schreib doch mal die Eckdaten der Route hier auf, das erleichtert die Sache erheblich ...
> 
> Ciao,
> Elmar



Mach ich doch glatt: 

Steinach - Vinaders
Vinaders - Kreuzjoch
Kreuzjoch - Flachjoch
Flachjoch - Sandjoch
Sandjoch - Sterzing
Sterzing - Schneeberg
Schneeberg - 31 - Rabenstein
Rabenstein - Moos
Moos - Eisjöchl - Neuratheis
Neuratheis - Naturns
Naturns - Naturns.alm - Vigiljoch
Vigiljoch - Oberhof
Oberhof - Ulten - St.Walburg
St.Walburg - Castrinalm
Castrinalm - Hofmahd - Breznerjoch
Breznerjoch - Cles
Cles - Malé
Malé - Carciato
Carciato - Malga Mondifra
Malga Mondifra - Graffer
Graffer - Cascata
Cascata - Movlina - Stenico
Stenico - Zuclo
Zuclo - Duron - Riva

Vielen Dank schonmal!!!


----------



## Elmar Neßler (20. Februar 2006)

deckt sich also bis cles/male mit unserer 99er tour. ganz zu beginn sind wir über den obernberger see zum sandjöchl, sonst war's genau die route.

wegen übernachtungen liegt's auch an euch, ob ihr lieber hütten wollt oder im tal nächtigen wollt. wir sind damals an sich nur im tal geblieben, das habe ich in den folgejahren dann aber anders gemacht, da hütten für mich inzwischen einfach dazu gehören. stettiner hütte und schneeberghütte liegen sehr nett, die etappe dazwischen ist halt sehr kurz (trotz 2000 hm). an sich kann man problemlos noch weiter übers eisjöchl bis z.b. naturns (waalwege vom schnalstal aus nicht vergessen). falls ihr am anreisetag nur eine halbe etappe fahrt, könnte das mit der schneeberghütte auch hinkommen. ansonstne ist es etwas schwerer, die hütten einzubauen.

kannst ja auch mal per cd planen und dene ideen posten, dann kann man ggf. verbesserungsvorschläge machen.

ich nehme z.b. auch mal eine harte etappe mit z.b. > 2300 hm in kauf, um eine nette hütte zu erreichen, dann gibt's auch mal wieder einen softeren tag. weiss nicht, wie da eure vorstellungen/ansprüche sind ...


----------



## Nidabaya (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo Fibbs,

wir sind 2005 fast die gleiche Tour gefahren.
Schau mal unter www.transalp2005.de
Wir haben im Tal übernachtet.
War unser 1.AX.
Die Tour glaub ich nennt sich im Transalp Buch Himmelfahrttour,weil man sich immer so über 2000 m bewegt.
Könnte sein das es an Himmelfahrt 25.5 vielleicht noch etwas früh ist.

Hoffe die Schneemassen bei uns im Bayerwald sind bis dann schon weg.

Auf alle Fälle vom Sandjoch nach Sterzing den Weg 1a in der KompassKarte mit einbeziehen(Das wird dir auch Elmar bestätigen)

Ich kann dir auch bei Bedarf noch Adressen von Pensionen geben.
Viel Spass noch beim Planen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Februar 2006)

Erstmal Danke für die Informativen Beiträge   

Meine bisherige Planung sieht zur Zeit so aus:

1. Tag 48km ca. 1500hm (Übernachtung in Sterzing)
2. Tag 51km ca. 2500hm (Übernachtung in Pfelders??)
3. Tag 40km ca. 1300hm (Übernachtung in Naturns)
4. Tag 43km ca. 2000hm (Übernachtung in Ulten)
5. Tag 80km ca. 3000hm (Übernachtung Rifugio Graffer)    
6. Tag 74km ca 1500hm  (Ziel Riva)   

Aus den letzten beiden Tagen könnte man auch 3 Tage machen, da die 3000hm doch sehr heftig sind?!


----------



## Biking_Flow (20. Februar 2006)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> da die 3000hm doch sehr heftig sind?!


Das würd ich mir an deiner Stelle auch dreimal überlegen - vor allem wenn man weiß, wie steils zur Rifugio Graffer noch raufgeht. Die Forststraße nach Madonna ist ja echt gemütlich, aber danach werdet ihr ohne fitte Waden nicht mehr weit kommen...


----------



## GPS-Herbie (20. Februar 2006)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal Danke für die Informativen Beiträge
> 
> Meine bisherige Planung sieht zur Zeit so aus:
> 
> ...



Hi Fibbs79,

wir sind 2005 so ähnlich gefahren, allerdings haben wir noch eine Etappe von Axams nach Steinach vorne dran gehängt und sind am letzten Tag nicht an den Lago di Garda sondern an den Kalterer See (Von der Brenta aus über den Mendelkamm).
Die Etappen dazwischen haben wir wie folgt aufgeteilt :

Steinach-Ridnaun 
Vom Sandjoch den 1'er Trail runter nach Gossensaß.
Von Gossensaß auf Nebenstraßen oberhalb Sterzing ins Ridnauntal (man muß nicht auf dem Talgrund fahren, wie es in der Transalp-Bibel steht) sondern kann sich auf Höhenwegen ins Ridnauntal reinschleichen. Bei uns war das so 2300 hm

Ridnaun-Pfelderer Tal (übers Schneebergjoch)
Die Timmelstraße kreuzen und runter bis an den Timmelsbach und von dort bis nach (Verflixt-wie hieß es noch?) und dann rauf ins Pfelderer Tal. So um die 2200 hm.

Pfleders-Aschheim
Morgens hoch auf's Eisjöchl, dann runter ins Vinschgau nach Naturns, dann aber noch hoch nach Aschheim (liegt auf 1300 m, man kann dort im Aschheimer Hof gut übernachten). Gesamt etwa 2200 hm

Aschheim-Naturnser Alm-Rauhebühel-Ultental-Rabbijoch-Male
Wir sind anstelle des Breznerjochs über das Rabbijoch, aber das könnt Ihr euch ja noch überlegen (ca. 2400 hm).

Male-Cortina-Rifugio Graffner-Passo Grostè (2000 hm)

Die Höhenmeter wären damit etwas besser aufgeteilt. Die Tour ist landschaftlich sehr beeindruckend (Eisjöchl, Brenta ...), ein richtiger Klassiker würde ich mal sagen.

Viel Spaß bei der weiteren Planung

GPS-Herbie


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Februar 2006)

Hallo nochmal:

Ich bräuchte folgende Kompass-Karten, will/kann mir die jemand verkaufen???

83  Stubaier Alpen  --> ISBN: 3-85491-092-4 Kompass Karten, Stubaier Alpen, Serleskamm

44  Sterzing  --> ISBN: 3-85491-050-9 Kompass Karten, Sterzing, Vipiteno

53  Meran und Umgebung  --> ISBN: 3-85491-059-2 Kompass Karten, Meran

95  Valle di Non/Nonstal  -->  ISBN: 3-85491-638-8  Kompass Karten, Valle di Non, Nonstal

73  Gruppo di Brenta  --> ISBN: 3-85491-082-7 Kompass Karten, Gruppo di Brenta

071 Alpi di Ledro-Valli Giudicarie --> ISBN: 3-85491-560-8 Kompass Karten, Alpi di Ledro, Valli Giudicarie


----------



## rzOne20 (11. Januar 2010)

kann mir von der "Himmelfahrt" jemand die GPS daten zur verfügung stellen?

besten dank im voraus, rz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mossoma (21. Januar 2010)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> kann mir von der "Himmelfahrt" jemand die GPS daten zur verfügung stellen?
> 
> besten dank im voraus, rz


 
Bräuchte ich auch bitte.
lg


----------



## rzOne20 (16. Februar 2010)

hat da wirklich keiner die GPS daten?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Februar 2010)

Du kannst dir das bei Outdooractive.com selber zusammenklicken. Kann sein, dass es mal im Tal eine kleine Variante nicht hat, aber im Großen und Ganzen sind die gängigen Transalprouten drin.


----------



## Jogi (16. Februar 2010)

So in etwa hab ich mit die diesjährige Transalp auch vorgestellt. Start in der Gegend von Innsbruck, Ziel am Lago 
6 Etappen zw. 70 u. 100 km und um >2000 hm, gerne 1 Etappe mit >3000 hm
Ich werd das hier mal verfolgen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2010)

3.000hm und 80km ´würde ich nochmals überdenken.
Außerdem mal ab 2.000-. 2.500müNN über Schnee nachdenken.
Das Eisjöchel liegt da schon weit drüber!


----------



## Jogi (16. Februar 2010)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 3.000hm und 80km ´würde ich nochmals überdenken.
> Außerdem mal ab 2.000-. 2.500müNN über Schnee nachdenken.
> Das Eisjöchel liegt da schon weit drüber!



ööhhm - wieso? Bei der letzten Transalp hatten wir auch ne Etappe von knapp 79km/3125hm drin 
Musst halt bei Zeiten aufbrechen und net rumdrödeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (11. April 2010)

hallo zusammen

wisst ihr ob eine übernachtung in der naturnser alm, oder kurz vorher von naturns kommend möglich ist? bei meiner planung wären wir da schon bei sehr vielen hm, also will ich nicht auch noch ins ultental abfahren!

meine ersten drei tage sehen so aus:

Tag 1:
Gries am Brenner - Masseria (Ridnaun)
47 km, ~1.900 hm (lt. www.gpsies.com) 

Tag 2:
Masseria (Ridnaun) - Plan (Pfelders)
37 km, ~2.400 hm

Tag 3:
Plan (Pfelders) - Naturnser Alm
52 km, ~2.900 hm  (.... vorausgesetzt wir können auf der Naturnser Alm pennen ...)


was haltet ihr davon? toll wäre eine übernachtungsmöglichkeit so um die 400 hm vor der naturnser alm, ich will ja auch nicht gleich früh morgens einen downhill starten. anfang september kanns ja schon sehr kühl sein!


----------



## rzOne20 (13. August 2010)

also meine planung sieht nun etwas anders aus. ab naturns fahren wir nach tarsch und den rest wie bei der tour "glacier-express". siehe auch post hier .
wie auch immer, am ersten tag fahren wir die brenner grenzkammstraße. dort gibt es den tiroler höhenweg in kompass karte mit 80 und 80 b eingezeichnet. der weg führt quasi hinter dem steinjoch und dem kreuzjoch herum!?

wie ist das wohl mit dem bike zu fahren?
hat da wer daten?
hat da wer bilder?

besten dank

ps: im anhang ist der kartenausschnitt den ich meine!


----------

